# Cancer in 4.5 Y/O Male



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I"m so sorry you're dealing with this diagnosis. My 4 year old unfortunately passed because of cancer but it was a rare, aggressive immune cancer (cystic histiosarcoma iirc). So I don't have any experience with chemo or radiation in dogs. But I'm hoping someone else will chime in.


----------



## Queenie Doss (Aug 22, 2018)

I am sad to add that I also lost my Max whom just turned 4 years old ,adominal cancer ,not sure of what kind but it had spread all over his main organs also,it all happened so fast ,first lost appetite so took him to vet ,flu ,antibiotics,following Monday same ,no change except his weight loss,tuesday surgery to see whats going on and that was when our worst fear was verified,there was nothing more to be done so we let him stay under from surgery ,I felt he suffered enough.He was full of life all the way to the end,all of this happened in less than 30 days. Good luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Queenie Doss said:


> I am sad to add that I also lost my Max whom just turned 4 years old ,adominal cancer ,not sure of what kind but it had spread all over his main organs also,it all happened so fast ,first lost appetite so took him to vet ,flu ,antibiotics,following Monday same ,no change except his weight loss,tuesday surgery to see whats going on and that was when our worst fear was verified,there was nothing more to be done so we let him stay under from surgery ,I felt he suffered enough.He was full of life all the way to the end,all of this happened in less than 30 days. Good luck!


I'm so very sorry....... my heart goes out to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Spyro2014*, I'm so sorry about your boy's diagnosis. 

There are side effects to any type of cancer treatment in both humans and dogs. 
Ask the oncologist you are working with what the side effects are, what to expect during his treatment. 

Sending good thoughts for you and your boy.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear what you're going through but glad to hear your boy did well and has his energy back. Chance had a soft-tissue sarcoma removed in 2015 when he was 10 y/o. It was a hemangiopericytoma located on his upper chest. He didn't need radiation so I can't give information on that. The margins were good so it was considered curative. Surgeon said these have a tendency come back in the same area but 3 years later, no recurrence.

We were told that they have a low incidence of metastisis (spelling?) - something to be grateful for.
Hoping someone will be able to give you information on radiation. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Did the vet indicate what kind of cancer it is? Has he/she done an ultrasound to identify other possible tumors? How about a lymph node aspiration? Can you post pic? ETA - just saw the end of your post about the soft tissue sarcoma. 

THis year I have gone through localized Mast cell tumor with one of my goldens. I have followed both conventional and holistic approaches. The radiation treatment does subdue your dog's mune syste, I have supplemented with LifeStream Colostrum during the radiation treatments. After treatment I have followed Chinese herb protocol and complete change in diet to home cooked and freeze dry food. Added RX vitamins and minerals. I have kept her up on acupuncture before, during and after radiation treatments.


----------

